

What can you code in 128bits? - cfontes
http://www.retroprogramming.com/2008/12/what-can-you-write-in-128-bytes.html

======
mooism2
128 _bytes_.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Er, no, in general you can't code 128 bytes in 128 bits.

(Yes, I know you were correcting the title)

~~~
mooism2
Although. Construct a.png such that executing the output of MD5(a.png)
reconstructs a.png.

------
madhouse
An IPv6 address.

